# Greetings from London



## vinchu (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello there

I am Vin Chu - just a quick hello to the Coffee Forums.

We work with Coffee Shop owners in London by using technologies for Business Reassurance Tool.

Look forward to connect with you.

Cheers,

Vin


----------

